# Part-time self employment & social welfare



## Sierra (25 Mar 2013)

I'm on job seekers allowance and I'm looking into a part-time self employment option which I presently do voluntarily on a part-time basis with the departments permission. I know recipients are allowed work 20 hours a week (I think over 5 days, but you can correct me on that one if it's wrong) but can they do this on a self employment basis and retain their benefits & not have a knock on effect on future benefit claims?


----------



## gipimann (25 Mar 2013)

You should enquire about the Back to Work Enterprise Allowance, or the Short-term Enterprise Allowance, which would allow you to keep some of your payment while starting off as a self-employed person.

You can get more information here:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...d_work/back_to_work_enterprise_allowance.html


----------

